# what is a chef really?



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

hi folks,
the other day i was being interviewed by a culinary student and she asked me "what is a chef"? to me that's a hard question, i think i just told her some true to life stories about guys i worked for before. can you guys give me your vision of what a chef should be.

porkchopboy


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, there are many thoughs, perceptions and ideas behind what a chef is and what a chef should be.

My perception is this.

CHEF:

1/ A Leader!
2/ A Team Player
3/ Has Eyes all throughout the kitchen & fronthouse.
4/ Can jump in to any station with competance.
5/ Understands all health & safety issues.
6/ Open to new ideas and shares older ones.
7/ Willing to train and to be a teacher of sorts.
8/ Can pull off the magic touch under all circumstances.
9/ Strong sense of organization and timing.
10/ Must have ability to cost and control.
11/ Supportive

I am sure there are a lot more that I have not mentioned, I am sure others will add more to this list.

Chef Hogan


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

being a chef means so many things,,, i think real time kitchen experience and work ethic are the two main players in being a "CHEF" . you have to know your clientel not just by food preference but also their cultural differences and culture. being a chef to me is :

leader
love counselor
friend
enemy
medic
money lender
babysitter
teacher
historian
bs artist
sanitarian
maintinence worker
plumber
and everything else your employees nedd from you, without them you arent a chef,,, you are an extremely overworked cook


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...=the+word+chef

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...d+meaning+chef


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Man, I cannot believe I forgot all those ones, just thought I had to do all these things... ;-)

Great list soussweets...
Guess who had to change the thermal couple in the Garland unit yesterday??


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Clinically insane obssesive 
lipsmakinthirstquenchinacetastinmotivatingoodtalki ncoolwalkinfastlivinevergivincoollivin............ chefy
Permanently untanned
Tired & Vague
The happiest man in the world.


----------



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

thanks for the replys.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

"Knows how to cook" ought to be in there somewhere.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I have met many chefs that are not that good at cooking, there are more of an executive chef caliber..


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

A chef must meet all three criterias

1) Produce great food
2) Management skill
3) Have the inability to clean up after themselves


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Tony Bourdain defined his role of Executive Chef as:

"One who swans around the dining room in white coat taking credit for other people's toil"


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I call that a peacock not a Chef....

;-)


Hogan


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

A chef is big daddy . Able to do it all and continue to learn and teach at all times . Just call me Dad ! And then ?????????????????


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

A chef is everything except.......wait a miinute!

A chef IS everything. S/He is something or someone to everybody they come in contact with. From spouse, parent, friend or lover, to enemy. Who knows. That hat may be one color but the (invisible maybe) title changes from one conversation to the next.


----------



## bripash (Jun 9, 2003)

:bounce: 
a chef. the title the status. is something given to quikly in the world today. a chef is a position that is earned. like all the proceeding posting have said. People when some kind of power wants to call themselves chef. it is something you earn by having the it. There is another thing that is going out of the window today. Is training; there is not much training or challenging done like in the past. Most do not push you. To teach the fundamentals to the staff. It is a shame.


----------



## jane (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm... I think a chef is someone who is always passionate about food, has many years of hardworking experience, and a knowledge and gift for cooking that is above the norm and incredible organizational skills. I get irked by how freely people apply that title to themselves. I myself am a cook (a really good one) Over the years I've heard people label themselves a chef because they passed the journeyman test or are running a soup and sandwich place or just for working in a kitchen at all. ( the latest self proclaimed chef I worked with asked me stuff like "how long does bread dough rise for? and "does it matter what tempeture the oil is at to fry chicken")? I think like any art you have to spend a long time and work pretty hard to be a master at it .


----------



## sconehead (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree. I think the title of Chef should be reserved for those who have had extensive formal training. You study to become a chef because you love to cook/bake. It is only after entering into the work force that all these other duties and responsibilities become necessary evils.


----------



## chefgirlrd (Jun 18, 2003)

sconehead,
what is this about extensive Formal training! I have worked with people
with extensive formal training that didnt know the difference between
a zuccini and a cucumber! Not to minimize culinary school-
I think a person who is passionate and creative in their cooking, and has
know-how whether it be, formal or informal, should get the title of chef.
I agree with the others about being a mentor, and a medic and such,
We all have to do a little more than our position implies.


----------



## jane (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey chefgirlrd! I agree. there's plenty of chefs out there that just worked with good people to learn from and worked hard. You don't have to have formal education (doesn't hurt) but if you're really passionate about it and willing to do whatever it takes to learn you can. I have met people with formal training who were pretty **** unimpressive and conversely people who had no formal training that are brilliant.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

A chef is in my opinion the person in charge of all food production in the kitchen!You are management , the boss or perhaps the owner but you are in charge of this.If you are good you have an income, if not you will find out quickly!Do not revel in the degrees that you can post in your office but remember as cooks or chefs that we are only as good as our last meal my friends! That is all the customer and our bosses ever remember!
Peace , Doug....................


----------



## jane (Apr 13, 2004)

I work in a kitchen where the kitchen coordinator has no real cooking experience (prep cook) the place is a socially driven kitchen which started out as a soup and sandwich kind of deal to something that prepares a few hundred full meals a day. there are very experienced cooks there and they develope all the menus, contribute all the recipes and have done much in way of infrastructure in terms of cleaning scheduals, figuring out who does what when, etc, the coordinator does office stuff (inventory and book work. he is in charge of the kitchen but definitely not a chef or professional cook. I'm sure there's other kitchens out there like this one. so I have to say being in charge of a kitchen is not enough. you have to have impressive cooking cred to be a chef.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Good post Jane but is this person called the chef or manager?As chef 
(though my name badge says Food Service Director) I can work any station in the kitchen and pretty much solve any food problems without thought because I have been there before.Your boss has the advantage it seems of being able to ride the tide of the production end as he has many good people under him.He is also pretty good at running the financials and at keeping the owner or company happy? If not , well you shall see a change soon but I can tell you as a young cook I worked for many an inept chef, owner,manager , ect....... and I learned a lot from them. You shall also my friend.Peace, Doug..............


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

for years i yearned for the title of Executive Chef. Now i just want be known as a Great Cook. Too many people try to demand the respect that comes with the word "Chef". The title does not make the man or woman, their actions do. As a good friend has told me often " Chef is a big word".
danny


----------



## wyoming (Mar 21, 2004)

I take great offense to some of the folks in my area that call themselves chefs. It is a title they have not earned, but because they "operate" a kitchen, most not too well, they are given the title chef. A chef is:

1. A creative cook.
2. Leader
3. Counselor
4. Chaffeaur
5. Bank
6. Dishwasher
7. Food runner
8. Manager
9. Repair person

The job encompasses all of the above, but it is a title earned through experience, perserverance, skill, creativity and hard work.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Although I can see that education and training is a good thing, I have come to realize that a passion for the job, hard work, a determination to try new things, a never ending willingness to continuously learn, and good old fashioned common sense are critical to balance things out. I still like Nicko's remark of what a chef is - "A chef knows what works."


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or knows how to fix a mistake.....


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Are we not forgetting that 6th sense!
Being a chef is all of the previous mentioned, surely a good chef has all senses working at once and he/she is aware of everything!
Sight, smell, touch, hearing, taste, and of course that sixth sense, not in an X Files type of way, but i´m sure all you chefs know what i'm talking about.
For example, a chef can hear the difference between a sauce gently simmering to a sauce that's getting too dry and about to catch and they can hold a conversation at the same time, as well as being aware of time and the general mood of the other staff! And much more!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

You are absolutely right. I also like Lin's additional remark stating that a chef has a sixth sense and can hear the difference in a pot of sauce bubbling on the stove. You can hear it in the mixing of ingredients also.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Funny thing this ESP. I could always tell when someone was going to call in sick by the way they were acting the day before. Then there's the day after payday....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Remarkably similar to being a mom. You just know.....it's the eyes in theback of our heads.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

A chef is best described by the literal translation - in charge of the kitchen. In larger kitchens, you can have a pastry chef and a sous chef - but there is only one big cheese. When my husband and I do caters together, the client will undoubtably offer "compliments to the chef*s*." I point to him and say, "he's the chef, I'm a deckhand."


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Chiff, I find that hard to believe. As other members of CT know, you have a wealth of knowledge. Besides, there ARE co-chefs: think of Diane Forley and Michael Otsuka at Verbena, Mary Sue Milliken and Susan Feniger, and Dan Barber and Mike Anthony at Blue Hill.

It is not always possible for one person to make all the proper decisions. When there is someone else around who fits the yin-yang, BOTH are chefs.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't know - co-chefs sounds a lot like co-presidents. Aren't there some positions where the literal translation does not permit the title to be shared? I will, however, admit during our latest cater, I steered the ship somewhat...


----------

